# Problems recording



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Alright, so my setup for recording is my RP250 multieffect pedal from Digitech. I always use it, and it works perfectly to record. Usually, i play anything and record it, and it sounds exactly as it does out of the amp. But somethings wrong now. when i use the whammy pedal to the max to do some weird noises, they're still decently audible through the amp, but when i record it, all i hear it a big crackling sound, as if its too high to be detected. What can i do?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Alright, so my setup for recording is my RP250 multieffect pedal from Digitech. I always use it, and it works perfectly to record. Usually, i play anything and record it, and it sounds exactly as it does out of the amp. But somethings wrong now. when i use the whammy pedal to the max to do some weird noises, they're still decently audible through the amp, but when i record it, all i hear it a big crackling sound, as if its too high to be detected. What can i do?


I'll take a wild ass guess and say you've got some kind of impedance mismatch or a cable not plugged in to the right level output jack.

To be honest, I'm more an amp builder and fixer. For some reason whenever an opportunity to record my singing or playing came up folks seemed to drift away...

Anyhow, you need someone with real soundman type experience. Maybe Milkman will chime in...

Good luck!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Is the signal that sounds fine through the amp the same signal you are recording with or are there multiple outputs?

That is is it possible that you have two outputs and the problem shows up consistently on one output?


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

My guitar is plugged into my RP250 which is plugged into my amp. The 250 is at the same time plugged by USB to the computer, and recorded by USB


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Just a guess... crackling sound... could be clipping? Try lowering the volume of the input within your recording app or on the unit itself and record again. 

If that doesn't work post us a sample of the cracklin'.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> To be honest, I'm more an amp builder and fixer. For some reason whenever an opportunity to record my singing or playing came up folks seemed to drift away...


We're two of a kind then!










Question.... why not just mic it?

Cheers!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Geek said:


> We're two of a kind then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be doing recording at low volumes so usin' a mic isn't really a good choice... I mic my Randall when I'm recordin' loud, but at night if I want to get some ideas down I use my POD XTL.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

bluezombie said:


> My guitar is plugged into my RP250 which is plugged into my amp. The 250 is at the same time plugged by USB to the computer, and recorded by USB


I would contatct Digitech, it sounds like there is a problem with your unit. Just make sure that you tell them that the problem is on the USB side only. They might be able to help you over the phone/via e-mail and you may not even have to send it in.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Check the sampling rate and bit rate that you're recording at and watch the input levels. It sounds like either your volume's too high or you're getting foldover from too low of a sampling rate.


----------

